

Algorithms are Thoughts, Chainsaws are Tools - lispm
http://piratasum.com/algorithms-are-thoughts-chainsaws-are-tools?c=1

======
pook
Check out Sorenson's collection of livecoding videos:
<http://vimeo.com/impromptu/videos>

Trust me, Impromptu does not need a narrator to speak for it.

Too bad Sorenson has no plans to port it to *nix (
[http://lists.moso.com.au/pipermail/impromptu/2007-October/00...](http://lists.moso.com.au/pipermail/impromptu/2007-October/000007.html)
).

------
Groxx
That's fascinating... I've never even heard of livecoding. Definitely going to
have to play with this a bit. And it's motivation to learn Lisp.

As to the video, I really wish the music was louder. Hard to hear when the
narrator's voice is so much louder. (I've also got background noise to listen
through).

